# Dual Motor E-Kart



## Snakub (Sep 8, 2008)

Here are some pictures of what I have done so far anyone know a good source for front disc brakes? When trying to put the chain on two masterlink clips broke on me I swear these cheap things are made out of cardboard. I still need backlit amp and volt meters although this is a paul and sabrina controller if I am not mistaken don't they have an interface to show the amps and volts and possibly set limits?


----------



## winzeracer (Apr 3, 2012)

Cool build! I know that for Perm. Mag. motors (AGNI) like I am using on my Kart, the motors must be matched to within 1 or 2 RPM/Volt. I am not using dual motors so this is not a concern for me. Though since your motors are DC Series, I am not sure if they still need to be matched to RPM/Volt paramaters. Good luck with your build


----------



## Snakub (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks! Wow within 1 or 2 rpm/volt if that is true for series motors that might be quite a task. I see in another thread you are thinking of bringing your kart to evcon I'll probably be there since I only live about 50 miles from there hope you'll make it


----------



## Snakub (Sep 8, 2008)

Someone donated these body panels that I have to figure out how to mount and I have mounted the relays and have everything wired. The batteries are for now just what I had laying around 3 on one side are new starter batteries it didn't seem to go too fast although I only went across the shop floor about 20 feet but I thought at 60 volts it would have done at least a little burn out but I am pretty heavy at 220 lbs (I do plan on having a lighter rider) and maybe its because because of the wide and tall back tires. I am contemplating on how to make the battery boxes and whether or not to go with a 144 volt lead pack before the lithium with the lead stacked on top of each other six 12 volts on each side. The first sunny day when it stops raining if ever in this god awful town I'll take it over the the cemetery where I have measured of a quarter mile with a trundle wheel. Starting out in parallel almost seems to be better with this kart I guess I will know more when I have the instrumentation installed. Oh and a friend of mine commented that this kart with the size motors on it has the potential to be as fast as the ariel atom electric in the quarter when it raced the lambo and porsche and that I was going to kill myself or whoever rides it so we have taken to calling it the Death Kart


----------



## winzeracer (Apr 3, 2012)

Snakub said:


> Oh and a friend of mine commented that this kart with the size motors on it has the potential to be as fast as the ariel atom electric in the quarter when it raced the lambo and porsche and that I was going to kill myself or whoever rides it so we have taken to calling it the Death Kart


Haha, Death Kart in deed. How is the wight distibution with all the batts out back? Looks like it may be a oversteering monster 

I think I may go to EVCON, but not sure if I will be able to take the kart, to much of a nightmare. But it is still possible.

Thanks,
Brock


----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)

Snakub said:


> Here are some pictures of what I have done so far anyone know a good source for front disc brakes? When trying to put the chain on two masterlink clips broke on me I swear these cheap things are made out of cardboard. I still need backlit amp and volt meters although this is a paul and sabrina controller if I am not mistaken don't they have an interface to show the amps and volts and possibly set limits?


Wow! That thing is going to be fast!


----------

